# Guinness World Record Attempt 2017



## sandange (Apr 21, 2016)

Guinness record attempt 2017 in Montreal Quebec, Canada

The *AVEQ* - Association des Vehicule Electric du Quebec.
is holding an EV gathering

*Aug 19 in Montreal*

in an attempt to break the

*Guinness World Record for most EV's Gathered at an Event*
*- BEV's or PHEV's*

Hoping to get as many people out there as possible to participate so

If your nearby and would like to participate, 
here is a link (In French) for free registration (1 per vehicle) &
for more information 

https://www.eventbrite.ca/e/billets-record-guinnesstm-rassemblement-voitures-electriques-35945979392

Hope to meet up with fellow members there.
Sandy


----------

